# OMG.!For anyone who loves singing.. please check this kid out.. hes amazing!



## cre8_yourself (Aug 14, 2008)

This guy is amazing.. I couldnt beleive he was singing this.. my other fav was "over the rainbow".. 


YouTube - Me Singing A Whole New World Disney's Aladdin Nick Pitera


----------



## ppalada (Aug 14, 2008)

whooaaa!!!! that is soo crazy and cool!! props to him..he got some mad skills! thanks for sharing


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 15, 2008)

That is really weird. Awesome, though.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 15, 2008)

I love Nick Pitera! 
He is sooo amazing!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 15, 2008)

He's freaky, but he's so very good, even better than me when he's singing as a girl.. :nod:


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 15, 2008)

Unreal !!! talk about being able to multi task


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 15, 2008)

So, in the beginning when he was singing the male vocal part, I wasn't impressed... yeah, he was good... but not amazing.
But then he started singing Jasmine's part.... HOLY CRAP

That was hilarious!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah, it's pretty amazing, but that fucker creeps me out. disney movies have just been ruined for me, because his Kyle Maclachlan-like face invades me everytime I hear a good Disney song.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 31, 2008)

His Jasmine is soooo much better than his Aladdin, lol!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 31, 2008)

For some reason I just cant believe he is really singing the female vocal


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 1, 2008)

I love him :333 Iono why everyone makes fun of him xc


----------



## Vixen (Sep 1, 2008)

Mmm... I'm still creeped out.


----------

